# New free online furry magazine needs art and writing submissions!



## Arcticfur (Aug 10, 2009)

Hi there!
I come representing arcticfur magazine, a free online fanzine that will
be available in october 2009 (if we get enough submissions!).
We have decided to make arctic fur 100% free, and thusly we need your help getting enough submissions for issue #1. If you are an artist, writer, poet, or have some other interesting talent, send your art, articles, stories or other cool furry content to submit@billyink.com,
or visit arctic fur's homepage on the interwebs at http://www.arcticfur.billyink.com. There is a submission contract on the website, but please ignore it as we have decided against using user-submitted content for ANYTHING other than the online magazine.
note: only g-pg13 rated content, please!

Thank you very much, all submissions are appreciated,

-Acey, Arcticfur magazine.


----------



## LycaonIV (Aug 11, 2009)

Awesome! Oh and I just wanted to ask what kind of magazine is it, I understand the whole furry part but will it have anything else like movie reviews, clothes and/or games. Or is it just everything and anything furry? Just a confused one here


----------

